# fresh faced/dewy look for darker skintones



## faifai (Aug 23, 2007)

For ebonyannette and blazeno, from WoC tutorial request thread.






ah the dreaded barefaced picture!





apply foundation, using brush or sponge wedges.





Foundation on! Would have loved to use concealer under the eyes, 
but I swear the MA at MAC didn't match me correctly so I don't own one yet.





Apply eye primer all over up - lids, crease, 
browbone, inner corners. I used UDPP.





Apply NYX Fahrenheit shadow to inner 2/3 of lid up to crease.





Apply NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in Walnut Pearl on outer 1/3 lid up to crease.





Apply a dark brown in crease.





Apply liner. I used a liquid liner and went over it with Blacktrack Fluidline.





Eyeliner on!





Apply a tan/neutral shimmery shade to inner corners.





Curl lashes and apply mascara.





Apply browbone highlight. I also took a moment 
to fill in my brows if they looked a bit too light.





Apply bronzer in hollows of cheeks and highlighter on apples.
Blend, blend, blend! Make sure you can't see any "lines."





Apply lipgloss. I used a mix of clear lipgloss and a sheer red.





Done!





Eyes closed.





With my new hair.​

Eyes:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
NYX Eyeshadow in Fahrenheit
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in Walnut Pearl
Wet 'n' Wild H2O Proof liquid eyeliner
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Wet 'n' Wild eyeshadow in Fine Wink (browbone)
L'Oreal HIP pigment in Tenacious (inner corners)
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo waterproof mascara

Face:
MAC Select Tint foundation in NC45
L'Oreal HIP Vibrant Shimmer Bronzer in Glowing
Victoria's Secret Mosaic shimmer highlighter in Pink

Lips:
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss in Oatstanding (red)
American Girl lipgloss in Fruit Punch (clear)

The key to making this look work was to avoid "heavy" looking makeup -  eyeshadow colors are pretty and fresh, no eyeliner on lower waterline or mascara on lower lashes, and definitely no powder on the face because it takes away from the glowy dewy look. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Tawanalee (Aug 23, 2007)

That is just...Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 23, 2007)

Soo pretty!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!  My computer isn't up right now, so I'll probably post my variant on this later on this week or next week sometime.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 23, 2007)

You look absolutely stunning!!!! i love you new hair style its fab ! thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 23, 2007)

Your hair is wicked gorgeous!


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! i love the new hair cut!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 24, 2007)

This is a nice classy look...jealous of your cheekbones!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the new hair. You look sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## berri_yumz (Aug 24, 2007)

your bangs look so good on you, and your skin is flawless (i thought the barefaced pic was the finished product at first.  ;P)


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 24, 2007)

you are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ThaMrs (Aug 24, 2007)

VERY pretty!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 24, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!! I love it!!*~*


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 24, 2007)

ahh those bangs look amazing on you!


----------



## kayluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## milamonster (Aug 24, 2007)

you look gorgeous as usual! i love the bronzer and shimmer on the cheeks
and that new haircut is sexy!


----------



## daFilli (Aug 25, 2007)

ur one of those people that can go without makeup and still look great, love the tut. thank u!


----------



## chazza (Aug 25, 2007)

i love this tut! it's amazing. definitely going into my looks to try. thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 25, 2007)

Wonderful tutorial! You're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## marmara (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW it's a great look


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gorgeous look and nice tut.  Still loving your new hair!!


----------



## firemagician (Aug 26, 2007)

i love your new hair and those bangs!!!


----------



## Anita (Aug 26, 2007)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

love the looks n the new hair style!


----------



## pichima (Aug 27, 2007)

your lashes are to die for!
you look great


----------



## Rene (Aug 27, 2007)

That is really nice.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Your Make~up Is Gorgeous And So Is Your Hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You Look Like Kimora Lee (Baby Phat) With Your Hair Like That!


----------



## breathless (Sep 3, 2007)

wow! you're gorgeous! and i love the new hair!!! =]


----------



## zori (Sep 3, 2007)

Gorgeous look! The hair looks fantastic


----------



## oddinary (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow!!! I love your new hair! You look FABULOUS!


----------



## MACisME (Sep 3, 2007)

im in love with ur new hair!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2007)

yer skin's really nice! lucky! >


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 12, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 13, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous eyelashes and great tut


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 13, 2008)

girl, I am so jealous of your super-long eyelashes!  cute look!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

i like this look. i love wearing pink. thanks for the tut. keep em coming


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

This is a simply look, but its beautiful


----------



## girleygirl (Aug 23, 2009)

you look very pretty with/without makeup! you have a beautiful skin tone! love it


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 24, 2009)

THE LASHES I JUST WANT....Everything is beautiful and so soft looking..just 
 R I G H T...
Couldn't see your new hair..but from the small pic your new style looks sexy..


----------

